# More Than 100 Hurt & 3 dead After NJ TRANSIT Train Strikes Wall At Station In Hoboken



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

*More Than 100 Hurt & 3 dead After NJ TRANSIT Train Strikes Wall At Station In Hoboken*

Did not stop is usually a solid sign of trouble.

NJ TRANSIT Train Strikes Wall At Station In Hoboken; Injuries Reported « CBS New York

At Least 3 Dead, Up to 100 Hurt in Major Hoboken Train Crash | NBC New York


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

"Muzzie driver" ???


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SGT E said:


> "Muzzie driver" ???


First thought I had.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> First thought I had.


I as well, or least a muzzie incapacitated the driver and set the train to crash.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Fox news reporter was talking about a spring loaded throttle bar. Must be held down or it will automatically shut down the train if released. His point was it's impossible for an run away train. Someone has to hold down the bar.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Train wreck? The US government has held down the bar for years. Everyone gets promoted the their appropriate level of incompetence or so it seems. Curious to see what caused the train wreck in Hobokin though.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Fox news reporter was talking about a spring loaded throttle bar. Must be held down or it will automatically shut down the train if released. His point was it's impossible for an run away train. Someone has to hold down the bar.


A dead body could likely weigh it down.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Interesting, let the story unfold .......


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

It will be interesting to see how this plays out, if there was any criminal intent, we may never know the whole truth..I pray for the deceased and the injured....


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I was wondering if it was being driven by a Unquaified Illegal Immigrant (Im Sorry I ment "undocumented citizen"....no I didnt!!!) like the tour bus driver in Lousiana was...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well Nancy Poelozi already been on the news claiming it was the fault of wascally wepublicans in congress who postponed some kinda deadline to force the trains to have automatic stoppers.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Latest news:


> New Jersey Transit has not yet installed positive train control. Congress originally required the safety system to be installed by the end of 2015 but extended the deadline to the end of 2018. PTC, as it's known, is designed to automatically stop a train before certain types of accidents occur.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Only i person died and she was NOT on the train, hit by debris while standing on the platform... talk about bad luck.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

> "Would you. Could you. On a Train? Wait for further instructions."


Has anyone read this story regarding an "accidental" alert that went out PRIOR to the train crash?
HACKED EMERGENCY MESSAGE FORESHADOWED DEVASTATING NJ TRAIN CRASH

You might want to turn your volume down a bit before you click this video.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have worked more derailments sights than I can remember . One thing for sure you will know the cause they want you to know in cases like this. truth will be what they want it to be. NTSB and FRA are owned and ruled by the power in the WH and like the FBI will do as they are told.
"Dinh-Zarr added they will look into whether positive train control was installed.' Must be a joke they already know if that system has PTC or not and if the power unit had it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Few things to be aware of. Engines have forward facing camera's Freight and passengers trains. Engine's have devices that not on detect the use of electronic devices but detects even if there is one present. Not every freight engine has them yet but many do. The event recorder is not part of the camera system. Most engine now days have camera's in the cab that record every thing the crew is doing. They is a lot of data to collect and review. With all of that it still is amazing how sometimes it just does not work.
They said Engineer was interviewed 3 times, that is meaningless so was Hillary and she said nothing. The fact he was in a condition that allowed an interview is a good sigh he will have plenty of knowledge of the event. They also did not say he lawyered up yet. Same with the conductor.
Brakes on these type units just do not fail on their own. Improper use can cause failures but not at the point this train was at. 18 years in the cab he knew his stuff.
Because of what I do I will be not only watching the news but reading what comes daily from the rail road industry and FRA. Some times hidden clues in there.
For all of their faults passenger rail inspection are taken pretty seriously .
darn lucky it was not a lot worst.


----------

